
Brexit: What's on offer for EU nationals - cryodesign
For European HNers living in the UK, what are your plans, after more details[0] have emerged?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;politics&#x2F;2017&#x2F;jun&#x2F;26&#x2F;what-is-on-offer-for-eu-nationals-after-brexit-the-key-points
======
cryodesign
Clickable link: [https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jun/26/what-is-
on-...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jun/26/what-is-on-offer-for-
eu-nationals-after-brexit-the-key-points)

